# 14th Maryland (formerly Aberdeen) Slot Car Show - March 24



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

14th MARYLAND (formerly Aberdeen) SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – March 24, 2013

All Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors

BIG NEWS! With about 2-1/2 months to go, our 14th MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held this year on Sunday, MARCH 24th, 10A-2P.

YES, YOU READ IT RIGHT. We are NO LONGER CALLING IT THE ABERDEEN SLOT CAR SHOW, because WE ARE IN A NEW LOCATION! Due to circumstances out of our control, after 7 years, the Clarion Hotel Aberdeen, can no longer host our show. SO, we’ve found a NEW LOCATION at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, BALTIMORE, MD. 

It’s ONLY 17 MILES SOUTH (15 minute drive) OF OUR OLD LOCATION. It is conveniently located right off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B (driving by mall hotel can even be seen from the Interstate) in WHITE MARSH MALL, so it’s extremely easy to get to. For those coming from the WEST or SOUTH, it would be a bit closer than the old location. 

The Hilton Garden Inn’s address is 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236 and their direct local phone # is 410-427-0600. Located in a mall, the hotel has plenty of parking and plenty of places to eat and shop as well. AND, instead of two adjoining banquet rooms, this hotel has one large banquet room to house all of the vendor tables.

As before admission is $5/person; kids under 12 free and early "floor rights" at $20/person starting around 8am. 

We’re looking forward to another great show. Our September 2012 show was a huge success with 75 vendor display tables and 45 different vendors setting-up, with about 200 attendees coming through the door. 

If you want to get an idea of what our Slot Car Show is like, we had a VIDEO shot of our last (Sept 2012) Slot Car Show put up on YOUTUBE. Just type in Search Box: 13th Aberdeen Slot Car Show & Swap Meet - YouTube and check it out:

As before, TABLES (6 footers) ARE STILL JUST $25 each and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you want to bring in a helper, but are only taking one table, then it's an additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if that helper is a member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids)

Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. 

We have slot car hobbyists setting up table displays from all over the country including Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Pittsburgh/Western PA, Philly/Southern Jersey, NY/north NJ/Conn metro area, Buffalo/upstate NY, VA Beach/Richmond. Plus, lots of local hobbyists from the Baltimore area, Washington DC area and the Delaware area set up at our show as well. 

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show information, contact either me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]; 703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - [email protected]; 301-474-6596. 

MORE GOOD NEWS! I just re-negotiated an even LOWER DISCOUNTED ROOM RATE for any Slot Car Hobbyists traveling long distances and want to stay at the Hilton Garden Inn night before!! Just request the Show’s special blocked out group of rooms for the discounted rate. Previously over 20 rooms were taken by slot car vendors and hobbyists, so you need to book them early because the hotel sells out for other events. However, there are many other hotels at the White Marsh Mall location, if you prefer to try them instead. 

AND there's usually some very active "night before" room-to-room trading at the hotel that goes on that Saturday night among the vendors and others that stop by. 

Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun event.

Thanks 

Elliot Dalberg
6128 Stegen Drive
Alexandria, VA 22310
(703) 960-3594
[email protected]


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Please do not post a event on all forum . just post it here. one time. thanks alot


----------

